# Photographers you adore...



## Yemme (Aug 26, 2008)

Mine are Lucas Samaras, Eugene Atget, & Thomas Struth, so far...

What are some of yours?

Sorry if this has already been done...:greenpbl:


----------



## sabbath999 (Aug 26, 2008)

If I want to see a photographer I adore, I simply look in the mirror.

I am a total narcissist.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't know about 'adore', but my favorite photographer of all time is without a doubt, O. Winston Link.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 27, 2008)

sabbath999 said:


> If I want to see a photographer I adore, I simply look in the mirror.
> 
> I am a total narcissist.



"falling in love with yourself is stupendous" LS


----------



## Yemme (Aug 27, 2008)

tirediron said:


> I don't know about 'adore', but my favorite photographer of all time is without a doubt, O. Winston Link.



Ok I tried to change "adore" to "like" but I can&#8217;t &#8230;  It&#8217;s just nice to know peoples influences.  I might learn something new.


----------



## zandman (Aug 27, 2008)

uuuhhhh..... i don't know any famous photographer.. :scratch:


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 27, 2008)

A few of my favorites.  Some of these people occasionally photographed nude subjects so be aware that there may be a few NSFW images in their portfolios, galleries, etc...  

Arnold Newman  http://www.arnoldnewmanarchive.com/
Henry Cartier-Bresson  http://www.magnumphotos.com/Archive...0&pid=2K7O3R14T1LX&nm=Henri Cartier - Bresson
H. P. Robinson  http://www.rleggat.com/photohistory/history/robinson.htm
Harry Callahan  http://www.masters-of-photography.com/C/callahan/callahan.html
Margaret Bourke-White  http://www.masters-of-photography.com/B/bourke-white/b-w.html
Sally Mann (I love her family photos, not so much her recent work)  http://www.artcyclopedia.com/artists/mann_sally.html
Garry Winogrand  http://www.masters-of-photography.com/W/winogrand/winogrand.html
Diane Arbus  http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=diane arbus&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
Weegee  http://museum.icp.org/museum/collections/special/weegee/weegee.html
Terry Evans  http://www.terryevansphotography.com/
Steve Mulligan  http://www.mulliganphotography.com/
Huntington Witherill  http://www.huntingtonwitherill.com/  (read his article "Farewell To The Revolution")
Michael Kenna  http://www.michaelkenna.net/

edit:  Some of these links suck.  Use google images to see their photos.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 27, 2008)

My influences would include Platon and Martin Prihoda.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Aug 27, 2008)

some of my (famous) faves are avadon, sally mann, cartier bresson. And more recently that I have admired in my specialty are Carrie Sandoval (http://www.capturedbycarrie.com/index2.php)


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, you're pretty good. But who were your inspirations when you were learning? Or how did you get into photographing animals in the first place?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 1, 2008)

Yemme, your the photographer I adore:heart:


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Sep 1, 2008)

I have got to mention Joe McNally. His book 'The Moment it Clicks' has taught me so much about on-the-fly situational photography and lighting techniques that I'd like nothing more than to heartily shake his hand if I met him.

His technical skill isn't the best in the world, but it's excellent.  What really impresses me about him is his ability to work with his surroundings to get beautiful shots out of very difficult situations where lesser photographers would be boggled and overwhelmed. 

People sometimes forget that your skill with a camera is only a part of the larger picture.  To be really successful, you need skills for interacting with the world; people skills, and worldly knowledge. You need these things for getting yourself the opportunity to shoot something amazing in the first place.  This is the skill he possesses that I admire most.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 1, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> I have got to mention Joe McNally. His book 'The Moment it Clicks' has taught me so much about on-the-fly situational photography and lighting techniques that I'd like nothing more than to heartily shake his hand if I met him.



That is a good book, and an easy read.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 1, 2008)

Steve McCurry most readily springs to mind


----------



## Steph (Sep 1, 2008)

For B&W landscapes, Rolfe Horne and Michael Kenna. I like their simple yet strong compositions within a square frame and their use of long exposures. Also, they print their own work and are very good at it.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ansel Adams


----------



## sarallyn (Sep 1, 2008)

prodigy2k7 said:


> Ansel Adams



Same!!!!


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 1, 2008)

I have many but lately, Dragan has captured my imagination.

http://andrzejdragan.com/


----------



## epatsellis (Sep 1, 2008)

For portraiture, the one type of photography I have the most difficult time with, Yousef Karsh, hands down.


----------



## Whiteram (Sep 1, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> I have many but lately, Dragan has captured my imagination.
> 
> http://andrzejdragan.com/


 
id agree...very captivating and pretty complex production


----------



## floor6 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, allow me to alter 'adore' to 'maximum respect' and I propose Michael von Graffenried for his superb, covert panoramics in Algeria in the 1990's.






Image: Michael von Graffenried

Here's some more info:
http://algeria.firstratehotels.com/bookshop/details/0893818402:inside_algeria

I can recommend the book, it's phenomenal.


----------



## Mike30D (Sep 1, 2008)

I wouldn't say adore, but I think their work is awesome and inspiring.

Joe Buissink
APERTURA (Ray and Erwin)
Jerry Ghionis
Mark Ridout
Mike Colon 
Sam Hassas

and Yervant, just because he's Yervant

I like what Gene Higa says.... "Your favorite photographer should be...you."


----------



## Kent Dunne (Sep 1, 2008)

Whoa whoa whoa whoa people. I have my lists and lists of photographers I like, but lets step back.

Photographers I *adore*. I know you said you wanted to edit it, but I'm going to tell you who I *adore*.

Lets take a look at the classics. I get the feeling that sometimes people list some obscure photographers or artists so people think "oh wow, this guy knows him stuff" (I'm not saying anyone in particular here, infact, I didnt really see much of this here at all! But just in general)

The classics are classic for a reason. You can buy their books at your local Barnes & Noble for a reason- because they are amazing.

1. Richard Avedon. My dad had a book of his photographs that I always paged through when I was much younger. I'm going to assume it was American West, but I can't remember. It really inspired me to be a photographer in the first place. He, along with all the pretty pictures in National Geographic made me want to pick up a camera and shoot like them

2. Art Wolfe. He might be a little "Thomas Kinkade of Photography", but he's got the skillz. He's really definaed what a good photograph should look like in modern photography, and that is something photographers dream of.

3. Annie Leibowitz. Lets be honest- one of the best ever, no doubt. When Annie Leibowitz takes your picture, you don't question her. She's the matriarch of fashion and hollywood photographers. If you dont page through some of her works and go "wow..." something is wrong with her. Even if portraiture isn't your bag- you have to admit. Cream of the crop in her genre.

4. Steve McCurry. Afgan Girl.  'nuff said.

5. David LaChapelle. He's weird, but it really grows on you. I like him alot. 

6. Ansel Adams. If you're ever in a photographical argument, just quote Ansel Adams.


----------



## Joves (Sep 1, 2008)

My grandfather and my one aunt. They got me into photography. Other than that nobody really.


----------



## deudeu (Sep 2, 2008)

Edward Burtynsky


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Sep 2, 2008)

James Natchwey 
Steve McCurry
Jerry Uelsmann


----------



## Yemme (Sep 2, 2008)

I like the list of photographer&#8217;s keep'em coming...



C677T said:


> Yemme, your the photographer I adore:heart:



  Aww that's so sweet, you've never seen my images have you?... Bless you!:greenpbl:

*runs to delete images*


----------



## Chiller (Sep 3, 2008)

I will be honest and say, I have no clue who  any of these photographers are that were mentioned.   I actually googled that Ansel guy today, to see his stuff. 

 One photographer that I discovered a while back was Stephane Lord and got totally into his work.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 3, 2008)

Chiller said:


> I actually googled that Ansel guy today, to see his stuff.



Just be aware that the web does little favors for any of these folks' work.  Get to a museum or gallery and then it's often easier to understand the hype.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 3, 2008)

Yemme said:


> I like the list of photographers keep'em coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your StarBucks photo:hug::


Besides yemme, I would say Ansel Adams and all National Geographic photographers are my favorite.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 3, 2008)

C677T said:


> I saw your StarBucks photo:hug::



:blushing:Your funny...:hug:: 

*I tried to delete the pictures but Alpha tripped me*


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 3, 2008)

Julia Bailey


----------



## Yemme (Sep 8, 2008)

http://juliabailey.com/

That's hot... love the music also.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 9, 2008)

I didn't like the music yemme.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 9, 2008)

Which one didn&#8217;t you like hun&#8230;the first or all?  They were fitting to me especially the wedding couples video.  I almost cried&#8230;  So you don&#8217;t like Norah Jones!  Which artist put you to sleep?


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 9, 2008)

Yemme said:


> http://juliabailey.com/
> 
> That's hot... love the music also.


 

Her style is something else, love the angles.


----------



## icassell (Sep 9, 2008)

Let's see ...

Lots ...

Imogen Cunningham, Ansel Adems, The Westons (Father and Sons), Andre Kertesz, Paul Caponigro .... and on and on and on ...

I am convinced that it is important to look at lots and lots of photographs by other people in order to develop your own eye/style.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 9, 2008)

icassell said:


> I am convinced that it is important to look at lots and lots of photographs by other people in order to develop your own eye/style.



That's why I did this thread.  I didn't think I would like architectural photography but I do.  If I hadn&#8217;t seen Atget & Struth I wouldn&#8217;t have known I liked it.  It&#8217;s great to see the world through different eyes.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 9, 2008)

joecoulsonphotography said:


> Her style is something else, love the angles.



So do I... That's how I learn by looking at pictures.  I have yet to get dirty lying on the floor.  One day I'll do it!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 10, 2008)

Yemme said:


> Which one didnt you like hunthe first or all?  They were fitting to me especially the wedding couples video.  I almost cried  So you dont like Norah Jones!  Which artist put you to sleep?



I didn't like the first song, but I do like Norah Jones.  Song of those wedding pics were kind of funny, like the bride running  in the graveyard under the apocalyptic orange nuclear sky, what was she running  from? She looked exasperated


----------



## Yemme (Sep 10, 2008)

C677T said:


> I didn't like the first song, but I do like Norah Jones.  Song of those wedding pics were kind of funny, like the bride running  in the graveyard under the apocalyptic orange nuclear sky, what was she running  from? She looked exasperated






If you like Norah Jones then you should have liked the first track.  The images were beautiful.


----------



## icassell (Sep 10, 2008)

Yemme said:


> That's why I did this thread.  I didn't think I would like architectural photography but I do.  If I hadnt seen Atget & Struth I wouldnt have known I liked it.  Its great to see the world through different eyes.




I could use some different eyes.  Mine are getting worse as I get older


----------



## Joe S (Sep 11, 2008)

Jaques Henri Lartigue

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacques_Henri_Lartigue

"He started taking photos when he was 6, his subject matter being primarily his own life and the people and activities in it. As a child he photographed his friends and family at play &#8211; running and jumping, racing wheeled soap boxes, building kites, gliders and aeroplanes, climbing the Eiffel Tower and so on. He also photographed many famous sporting events, including automobile races such as the Coupe Gordon Bennett and the French Grand Prix, early flights by aviation pioneers including Gabriel Voisin, Louis Blériot, and Roland Garros, and tennis players such as Suzanne Lenglen at the French Open tennis championships."


----------



## Jim Benton (Sep 11, 2008)

There are so many who have produced images I love.

Charlie Waite is consistently good.


----------



## paranoidandroid13 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm glad this topic was started.  It will keep my busy learning about new artists   As for my favorite photographers thus far in my learnings, William Wegman has intrigued me with his work.  He had an exhibit set up at a local gallery that I really enjoyed.  He had one triptych of him dropping a glass of milk, but it not breaking.  The idea of showing pictures out of order to make something impossible look possible was very interesting to me.  I have not been able to locate the triptych online, but if anyone is able to see a Wegman exhibit, I would recommend it.
I also enjoy the work done by Edward Weston.  His black and white portraits of peppers and other odd looking vegetables are beautiful...


----------



## icassell (Sep 11, 2008)

If you like stark photojournalism, Robert Capa.

Steiglitz' portraits of Georgia O'Keefe

Paul Strand

etc. etc. etc.


----------



## icassell (Sep 11, 2008)

paranoidandroid13 said:


> I also enjoy the work done by Edward Weston.  His black and white portraits of peppers and other odd looking vegetables are beautiful...



OOOOOOH yeah! The best!  http://www.masters-of-photography.com/W/weston/weston_pepper_number30_full.html


----------



## Yemme (Sep 11, 2008)

icassell said:


> I could use some different eyes.  Mine are getting worse as I get older



Don&#8217;t you worry your pretty little eyes&#8230; you have a choice of contacts, laser surgery, more carrots or we can get the guy from jeepers creepers to hook you up.


----------



## icassell (Sep 11, 2008)

Unfortunately, lasers don't work for presbyopia .... 

I didn't start wearing glasses until I was about 45 -- there's no way I could start sticking contacts in ...

as for carrots .... what's up doc????


----------



## ChrisOquist (Sep 14, 2008)

These are some recent favorites of mine:

Marina Cano: Amazing wildlife photographer from Spain. She really captures the personality of the animals she shoots, primates in particular.

Simon Chaput: A New York photographer whose abstract-ish nudes and stunning black-and-white shots of the city, including the twin towers, really inspire me.

Chrissie White: A 15-year old mastermind on Flickr. Really, really creative. Some of her work seems a little "teen angsty", but I can't wait to see how her photography develops...


----------



## slapshot (Sep 14, 2008)

It's interesting to see the wide range of infuences on other photographers. A sampling of some of my faves that I've studied over the years.....

Walker Evans
Paul Strand
Bill Brandt
Alfred Steglitz
Dorothea Lange
Minor White
Henri Cartier-Bresson
Edward Steichen
Ansel Adams


----------



## Yemme (Sep 14, 2008)

Simon Chaput - Nice!

Chrissie White - Can't believe she's 15.  Cool.


----------



## Morichika (Apr 21, 2015)

Check out works by Gazi Nafis Ahmed. love, loved his series "innate identities" which is on lives of LGBT community in Bangladesh(a pretty conservative country) and "agonized soul" (on drug addicts).His work is quite different from usual portrayal of  issues by documentary photographers and gave a more personal feel to them. I wish he had more work opnline but here's 2 links I found.  Gazi Nafis Ahmed Facebook
Gazi Nafis Ahmed LensCulture .


----------



## TwilitLens (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow, where to begin? I see so many togs, classical and modern, that I enjoy. But I think I'll name three...

1. Ansel Adams: Yes, the archetype himself. But I don't just admire his photos. I admire the man. He was so approachable. All the stories I've read about him makes me wish I could have met him.
2. Vivian Maier: Not just jumping on a bandwagon here. Her life teaches me that everyone who truly wants to can make something that truly touches people's lives.
3. Leanne Cole: A contemporary Australian tog. I follow her blog and am repeatedly inspired by both her technique and her dedication. It's no wonder she's got legions of fans.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 21, 2015)

Gee I wonder how many of the above mentioned photographers have gone to that big dark room in the sky since this thread was started in *2008?*


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 22, 2015)

Me-I love my work....LOL
Suzy Gorman.....local St. Louis photographer and very good friend.
Ansel Adams.....his photos got me into photography.
Eugene Atget.....stunning shots of Paris. 
and Vivian Maier......... Vivian Maier - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Solarflare (May 8, 2015)

I wouldnt say "adore" - but I think the one I like consistently most is simply Henri Cartier-Bresson.

His kind of classic composition just speaks to me.


----------

